# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Der Bombeanschlag in Bangkok

## schiene

Gestern gab es einen schweren Bombenanschlag in Bangkok
"Mindestens 22 Menschen sind bei dem Anschlag getötet worden. Die Stadt rätselt über die Hintergründe. Die Militärjunta steht vor ihrer bislang größten Herausforderung"
hier geht's weiter:
http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeit...-einkaufsmeile

----------


## schiene

Einen Tag nach Anschlag am Erawan-Schrein ist erneut eine Bombe in Bangkok explodiert. Wieder war ein bei Touristen beliebter Ort das Ziel – doch dieses Mal gibt es laut Polizei keine Opfer!
Ein unbekannter Täter habe den Sprengsatz am Dienstag gegen 13.20 Uhr (Ortszeit) von einer Brücke geworfen, berichteten Augenzeugen laut „Bangkok Post“. Die Bombe fiel ins Wasser und zündete dort.

----------


## schiene

Nach dem Bombenanschlag in Thailands Hauptstadt Bangkok verfolgen die Ermittler eine erste heiße Spur: Es wird ein Mann gesucht, der auf Bildern von Überwachungskameras zu sehen ist. Derweil hat es eine weitere Explosion gegeben. 
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/bangkok...osion-100.html

----------


## schiene

Ein Phantombild des angeblichen Bombenlegers

----------


## schiene

Ein Video der mutmaßlichen Attentäter vor der Explosion

https://www.facebook.com/CSILA90210/...5464884864571/

----------


## pit

Gestern am Nachmittag war die Sukhumvit Road im Bereich um die BTS - Station Nana für einige Stunden komplett gesperrt, weil ein verdächtiges Päckchen gefunden wurde. Es stellte sich dann allerdings als harmlos heraus.

http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic/...icious-object/

 ::

----------


## schiene

Nach dem Anschlag an einem Schrein in Bangkok mit 20 Toten gibt es erste Erfolge bei den Ermittlungen. 
Ein Verdächtiger bestätigt die Übergabe eines Rucksacks. 
hier gehts weiter:
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.d...697ef96c7.html

----------


## wein4tler

Bomber soll nach Malaysia geflüchtet sein

Wochenblitz, 11.Sept.2015

Bangkok - Der Drahtzieher des Bombenanschlags auf den Erawan-Schrein soll einen Tag vor dem Anschlag nach Bangladesch und dann weiter in die Türkei gereist sein. Der Bomber selbst, der Mann im gelben T-Shirt, soll sich in Malaysia aufhalten.

Ein thailändisches Polizeiteam wurde nach Malaysia entsandt, um mit den dortigen Behörden zusammenzuarbeiten und den Erawan-Schrein-Bomber zu finden.

Der designierte Polizeichef Chakthip Chaijinda, der die Ermittlungen führt, sagte, er habe Polizeigeneral Suchart Teerasawat nach Malaysia geschickt. Bislang lägen aber keine Ergebnisse vor, sagte Chakthip der „Bangkok Post“.

Der mutmaßliche Drahtzieher des Anschlags, Abu Dustar Abdulrahman, auch „Ishan“ oder „Izan“ genannt, soll sich inzwischen womöglich in der Türkei aufhalten. Wie berichtet, flog er einen Tag vor dem Anschlag nach Bangladesch. Eine Quelle innerhalb der Sicherheitskräfte erklärte, dass er von dort vermutlich in die Türkei weiterreiste.

----------


## wein4tler

*Zusammenhang zwischen Bombenanschlag und Abschiebung von Uiguren*

Wochenblitz, 16. Sept. 2015

Thailand - Fast einen Monat nach dem Bombenanschlag auf den Erawan-Schrein in Bangkok erklärte der nationale Polizeichef, dass dieser aus Rache wegen der Abschiebung von über 100 Uiguren nach China verübt wurde.

Der WOCHENBLITZ hatte bereits am 25. August auf diesen möglichen Zusammenhang hingewiesen.

Einige thailändische und insbesondere internationale Medien hatten immer wieder über einen möglichen Zusammenhang zwischen der Abschiebung der 109 Uiguren und den Anschlag berichtet, doch die thailändische Polizei zeigte sich zurückhaltend, die bislang die Meinung vertrat, der Anschlag habe etwas mit dem verstärkten Vorgehen der Behörden gegen Menschenhändler zu tun.

Seit der Machtübernahme durch das Militär scheint Thailand enger an China heranzurücken. Thailands Führung ist vorsichtig, wenn es um die Beziehungen zu China geht, die Quelle von Millionen Touristen und der größte Handelspartner Thailands.

Am Montag warnte Regierungssprecher Oberst Winthai Suvaree noch die Medien davor, den Anschlag zu analysieren, was „internationale Beziehungen“ belasten könnte. Dieser Kommentar wurde dahingehend interpretiert, dass er China meinte.
China schweigt unterdessen. Am Dienstag sagte Hong Lei, ein Sprecher des Außenministeriums, dass „in dem Fall immer noch ermittelt wird. Ich habe für Sie zurzeit keine weiteren Informationen.“

Die Türkei hat sich in den letzten Jahren verstärkt für die Uiguren engagiert, die Türkei ist Heimat von etwa 20.000 Uiguren. Nach der Abschiebung Anfang Juli griff ein wütender Mob das thailändische Konsulat in Istanbul an und verwüstete es. Ausgeführt wurde der Angriff von türkischen Nationalisten und in der Türkei lebenden Uiguren. Am Dienstag brachte der Chef der thailändischen Polizei den Angriff auf das Konsulat in Istanbul und den Bombenanschlag in Zusammenhang und sagte, beide Vorfälle hätten „dasselbe Motiv.“

Einige thailändische Beamte sagen, dass der mutmaßliche Drahtzieher des Anschlags, Abu Dustar Abdulrahman, auch „Ishan“ oder „Izan“ genannt, sich in der Türkei befindet. Man habe die Türkei um Hilfe gebeten.
Doch die türkische Botschaft in Bangkok dementierte in einem am Dienstag veröffentlichten Statement, in dem es heißt, dass die Türkei bislang nicht von thailändischen Behörden kontaktiert wurde.

Ein türkischer Beamter nannte Spekulationen grundlos, nach denen Türken in den Anschlag verwickelt seien. Doch einer der verhafteten Verdächtigen ist Türke, Haftbefehle gegen weitere Türken wurden ausgestellt. Gesucht wird auch eine Thai, die mit ihrem türkischen Ehemann in der Türkei lebt.

In einem der durchsuchten Apartments wurden etwa 200 gefälschte türkische Pässe sichergestellt. Die Polizei sagt, es handle sich um einen Schmugglerring, der Uiguren in die Türkei brachte.

----------


## wein4tler

*Bombenanschlag war kein Terroranschlag*

Wochenblitz, 20.10.2015

Bangkok - Die Polizei hält an ihrer offiziellen Lesart fest, dass es sich bei dem Bombenanschlag auf den Bangkoker Erawan-Schrein am 17. August, bei dem 20 Menschen starben und 130 verletzt wurden, nicht
um einen Terroranschlag handelte.

Die beiden Verdächtigen sollen sich deshalb auch nicht wegen eines Terroranschlages oder wegen Mitgliedschaft in einer terroristischen Vereinigung vor Gericht verantworten müssen.

Der Chef der Bangkoker Polizei, Sriwarah Siripramnakul, sagte, den beiden verhafteten Verdächtigen wird vorsätzlicher Mord und illegaler Besitz bombentauglicher Materialien zur Last gelegt.
„In diesem Fall werfen wir den Verdächtigen nicht Terrorismus vor“, sagte Polizeigeneral Sriwarah.

Die beiden Verdächtigen, die am 29. August und 1. September verhaftet wurden, sollen vor ein Militärgericht gestellt werden. Die beiden halten sich in einer zu einem Gefängnis umgebauten Kaserne des 11. Infanterie-regiments auf.

----------


## wein4tler

War also nur ein Wochenendspass weils zu langweilig war, oder? Es wurden zwar Menschen dabei getötet, aber die waren wohl nur Kolateralschaden und nicht geplant. Ganz verstehe ich die Denkweise nicht.  ::

----------

